# Can anyone recommend a Condenser Tumble Dryer make & model?



## michaelm (15 Jun 2010)

I've looked at a few old threads on AAM in relation to this.  I've no doubt that a vented dryer is better and cheaper.  I just wonder if anyone here can recommend a condenser dryer that they have which does a good job, as I think that they are mostly useless.


----------



## z107 (15 Jun 2010)

Why do you think they are 'mostly useless'?

Both use the same principle for drying clothes. The only difference is that condensing dryers collect the water in a reservoir and a vented dryer vents the water. Up to that point, it's the same process.

I've tried both. Advantages of Condensing are that it heats the room up. No heat is wasted out of a hole in the wall. Advantages or vented is that you don't have to empty the bucket. Disadvantages are that you have to physically put a hole in the wall. This means it's harder to relocate.

To answer the question. How much do you want to spend? The price will be roughly equivalent to how many years use you are expecting. 
At about €200, you could maybe get at least 5 years. All these driers seem to be pretty much the same, just re-branded.
At the €500 level, you could get 10 years.
For €1000, Some brands will give a 20 year guarantee. Consider that you'll be stuck with today's technology for 20 years.

I went with mid-range condensing. A compromise between wastefully ditching the dryer every 5 or so years and keeping up with technology.


----------



## TreeTiger (15 Jun 2010)

I've a Bosch Exxcel condenser dryer and it is fantastic.  We make a point of emptying the reservoir and clearing out the fluff filter after each use; also we rinse out the air cooler/condenser at the bottom of the machine on a regular basis.  None of this is difficult to do and after 2 years the machine is still performing perfectly. This YouTube video shows what's involved.


----------



## michaelm (15 Jun 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Why do you think they are 'mostly useless'?


I've used a Zanussi and a Hoover and didn't find them to be near as good as a vented dryer.





umop3p!sdn said:


> I went with mid-range condensing.


What make/model did you get and are you happy with it?

I might take a chance on this  which Powercity have for €431.


----------



## z107 (15 Jun 2010)

I got a Bosch Exxcel 7, and I'm happy with it.
The Bosch range all look pretty similar, but with different control panels.


----------



## Armada (15 Jun 2010)

michaelm said:


> I've used a Zanussi and a Hoover and didn't find them to be near as good as a vented dryer.
> .


 
IMHO, I totally agree. I bought a Zanussi Condensing Dryer(€499) and find it useless compared to my old vented one. First chance I get, I am changing it. The clothes seem to take forever to dry and its very hard just to air something without the machine turning itself off after a couple of minutes.

Maybe its the model I have - it does heat the utility room to the point of the area being stuffy which is not a plus in my book.


----------



## Asbo25 (15 Jun 2010)

I have a Beko DRCS76W and it work brilliantly once you disable the "empty water " alarm. It even has a light inside the drum.


----------



## Romulan (15 Jun 2010)

HOTPOINT TC71 for some years now and its been great.

It does heat the room and that can bring condensation issues but its light and handy to move around.  Don't tend to use it much in summer and 10 years later still running fine.

Try CONSUMER CHOICE or WHICH for specific reviews.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Jun 2010)

Which Best Buys have a number of machines from Siemens, Miele and Bosch as well as the Hotpoint TCD975P, the AEG Electrolux T88840 ProSteam, the Whirlpool AWZ 8578. There's also mention of a couple of gas powered machines by a company called White Knight?

Doing a trial subscription for a month for only a euro is well worth it when buying something like this.


----------



## ericsson (15 Jun 2010)

Like Asbo25 i have a BEKO one that was the cheapest I could find when moving into my new place... think it was about 250euro. works perfect, drys perfect, light in the drum, easy to use... Now I only have it about 8 months but going well so far


----------



## jab1 (15 Jun 2010)

we got a bosch classixx 6 good machine no problems,its a condenser,you wont get much hassle from bosch,very good brand.


----------



## PyritePete (15 Jun 2010)

we too have a Bosch Classix condenser dryer, absolutely no bother...


----------



## Leo (16 Jun 2010)

Bosch seem to have gotten the energy usage of condensers down to the level of vented driers. Up until recently, condensers have typically used around twice the electricity of vented driers to run a cycle. Make sure you look at the energy used per load and the energy rating of the appliance. A few quid saved on the purchase might soon be lost on electricity bills.
Leo


----------



## michaelm (16 Jun 2010)

My concern with the BOSCH is that they don't seem to have 'reverse action' and therefore may knot the clothes.  I've read some negative web reviews in this regard.  I'm considering this [broken link removed].


----------



## z107 (16 Jun 2010)

We haven't had any problems with knotting in our Bosch. The inside of the drum has a new 'pilliow' effect which (according to the sales guy) is meant to be less harsh on the clothes, or something. I wasn't really listening.

There is also an anti-crease feature. When the drying stops, if you don't empty it, it moves again for a few seconds.

I should be working for Bosch!


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jun 2010)

I think the knotting problem was confined to earlier models.


----------



## clownie (24 Jun 2010)

i have a bosch excl condenser dryer and i never have to iron jeans etc


----------



## MandaC (4 Aug 2010)

Sorry I did not search for this thread before buying mine, but I seem to have picked what most other people recommended.  I went for the Bosch EcoLogixx 7 Condenser, which is supposed to be the most energy efficient dryer in the world.  

The alternative was the Miele,  reason I did not buy was the lower energy rating, cost in and around 1,000 but does last for 20 years.  Just in relation to umop3p!sdn's point about being stuck with today's technology for 20 years, it was pointed out to me that  software upgrades are available at 40 euro, so technology should not leave you behind.


----------



## Speedwell (5 Aug 2010)

clownie said:


> i have a bosch excl condenser dryer and i never have to iron jeans etc


 
+1 Brilliant condenser dryer. 5 years and no problems. Did have to replace the handle on the door once due to rough action from others. But could order it from the UK cheaply and with no hassle.


----------

